# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC HS : Spécial années 90

## Kahn Lusth

Disponible immédiatement en kiosques, un tout nouveau hors-série dédié aux années 90 dans lequel nous retraçons le parcours de studios, de genres et de titres qui ont marqué leur époque.
Doom, Bullfrog, Diablo, Baldur's Gate, Delphine Software et bien d'autres choses vous attendent dans ce numéro qui sent bon l'arbre mort.

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Mellow2:

----------


## Flad

Dédié*

----------


## Ruvon

de genres*

----------


## jeanba

Je me sens vieux !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Dédié*





> de genres*


Mersi bocou.

----------


## zifox

::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Angelina

A lire avec mon vieil ipod gen2 et la playlist MTV du siècle dernier.  :Mellow2:

----------


## M.Rick75

... Ainsi qu'un bon jean troué et une chemise de bucheron.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

On a failli mettre "offert : un album de Nirvana" sur la pastille

----------


## Marmottas

> ... Ainsi qu'un bon jean troué et une chemise de bucheron.


Il y avait déjà des hipsters à l'époque ?

----------


## sissi

> On a failli mettre "offert : un album de Nirvana" sur la pastille


L'actuelle sied bien mieux !  ::love:: 

J'ai pris mon cpc aujourd'hui en kiosque et je l'ai pas vu ce HS.  :tired:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Il y avait déjà des hipsters à l'époque ?


 :Cafe1: 

Je suis choqué d'une telle comparaison !

Alors que les hipster sont perdus dans des panoplies grotesques et superficielles. Cette génération des années 90 était entière traversée d'un questionnement existentialiste. Toute étouffée qu'elle était par les babyboomer et la crise économique qui les avait vu naître. Ne trouvant refuge que dans un détachement nihiliste, les planches à roulettes et le refus d'une quelconque hygiène capillaire.

La génération... *X*.






> J'ai pris mon cpc aujourd'hui en kiosque et je l'ai pas vu ce HS.


Non plus. Pas encore dispo aujourd'hui (région parisienne). Mais il y avait bien celui du hardware.

----------


## Marmottas

Oui, bon d'accord je l'admets : maintenant les chemises de bûcheron sont de marque et plus chères...  ::P:

----------


## ducon

Vous êtes sûrs que Doom est sorti en 1996 (le 22 juin) ? Il y a dû avoir une confusion avec Quake. Je me souviens encore des affiches dans Rennes.

----------


## Dirian

Enfin acheté  ::): 

Je l'ai a peine feuilletté pour savoir ce qu'il y avait dedans qu'un constat s'impose. Contrairement a notre magasine habituel dont je lis rarement plus de 70/80% du contenu et comme avec le HS des 15 ans, je vais le dévorer.
Ca tombe bien, je n'ai toujours pas la fibre, ce qui me laisse du temps a tuer pendant la derniere mise a jour de Path of Exile.

Et j'ai toujours ma vielle 3dfx V5500 dans une boite, dans mon garage.

----------


## Ruvon

> Vous êtes sûrs que Doom est sorti en 1996 (le 22 juin) ? Il y a dû avoir une confusion avec Quake. Je me souviens encore des affiches dans Rennes.


Lequel de Doom ? Le 1 c'est 1993. Et Quake c'est effectivement le 22 juin 1996.

Qui a confondu Doom et Quake à la rédac ? ducon va vous faire passer l'envie de blasphémer, faites gaffe  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

Blasphemer, c’est le nom de Heretic libre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je l'ai enfin trouvé en magasin  ::lol::

----------


## barbarian_bros

Page 13 :
Bon je vais encore passer pour un chieur... mais appeler l'Apple II le 'fer de lance du jeu sur PC' c'est pas acceptable.
En Europe, et encore moins en France, on n'a jamais parlé de PC pour autre chose que les IBM PC & Compatibles (à part chez les jeunots qui n'ont connu les ordis autres que PC ou Mac que via des articles US mal traduit).

Jusqu'au début des 90's je jouais pas sur PC, je jouais sur Oric, Amstrad, ST ou Amiga... Le PC c'était cette machine énorme avec des jeux moches en 4 couleurs horribles et un buzzer pour le son... pour 4 fois le prix d'un Amiga complet.
On ne parlait pas de 'Personal Computer', mais de micro-ordinateurs familiaux (abrégé en 'micros' ou en 'ordis', mais jamais en PC).

Même les anglais n'utilisaient pas 'Personal Computer' pour les micros 8/16 bits mais 'Home Computer' (parce qu'en général il n'y en avait qu'un par foyer).

Si l'IBM PC a vite été une machine de jeux aux USA, c'est parce que les palettes EGA et même CGA composites (16 couleurs) y ont très vite été utilisées en standard... et surtout parce que si les micros 8 bits y ont été bien présents (TI-99, Apple II, C64)... les micros 16/32 bits (Amiga et ST) n'ont jamais réussi à s'imposer sur ce marché... donc évoluer depuis un 8bits imposait de passer au PC.

En Europe le PC n'a commencé à se développer qu'à partir de 1991/1992, quand les cartes VGA rendaient obsolètes les affichages 16 ou  32 couleurs, et que les cartes-son soundblaster permettaient d'avoir autre chose que des bips synthétiques, et surtout quand de telles machines commençaient à voir leur prix baisser avec un disque dur en standard....
Wing Commander qui mettra 2 ans à arriver sur Amiga était le signal de l'arrivée de la suprématie du PC sur le vieux continent.

Jusqu'en 90-91 les versions PC des jeux développées en Europe étaient souvent limitées à l'affichage EGA ou même CGA, tout simplement parce que le parc de PC installé chez les particuliers était rachitique et la plupart du temps dépourvu de ces extensions couteuses (et inutiles pour du travail pro comme du tableur ou du traitement de texte) qu'étaient les cartes-sons, cartes graphiques et autres joystick (analogiques donc inutilisables pour les jeux d'action).

De toute façon si on pouvait utiliser PC pour tout ordinateur personnel, on pourrait aussi l'utiliser pour les Macintosh.... allez dire à Dandu qu'il est fan de PC !!!

----------


## gros_bidule

@CPC : est-il prévu un jour d'avoir les HS en numérique ?
Je dis cela car j'en ai marre d'amasser les numéros, et finir par me résoudre faire le tri (comprendre les envoyer à la poubelle)  ::P: 
Aussi, nous sommes déjà en 2019. Les voitures se conduisent toutes seules, on a des drones volants, des écrans 8K, et des IA. Investir dans la modernité ne me semble pas déconnant.

Le top à me yeux, ce serait une offre : version papier + version numérique, dont le surcoût de cette dernière serait modeste. Comme le mag classique quoi : tu peux le lire aux chiottes puis le jeter, c'est pas grave, tu y auras toujours accès sur écran.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Sur le site, on a déjà offert l'accès à quelques anciens HS aux abonnés.

----------


## gros_bidule

Tant pis  ::sad:: 
Merci pour la réponse en tous cas.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Page 15 : (en parlant de Jazz Jackrabbit) "_Le 3eme épisode devait d'ailleurs être un shooter.._."
Heu non... pour avoir joué à la version alpha (la démo de 72 Mo, jamais officiellement distribuée, se trouve facilement sur le net)... il s'agit d'un platformer 3D, utilisant l'Unreal Engine, et avec des flingues certes, mais c'est pas plus un shooter que les premiers Tomb Raider ou Super Mario Sunshine (même si pour ce dernier c'est plus un pistolet à eau)

Les 2 premiers étaient des run&gun (platformers 2D avec des flingues, comme Turrican), le 3eme n'est que la conversion du concept en 3D, mais contrairement à un TPS, la base du gameplay c'est l'exploration et la gestion des sauts... trouver la sortie est plus important que l'élimination des adversaires (à part les boss).

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Page 15 : (en parlant de Jazz Jackrabbit) "_Le 3eme épisode devait d'ailleurs être un shooter.._."
> Heu non... pour avoir joué à la version alpha (la démo de 72 Mo, jamais officiellement distribuée, se trouve facilement sur le net)... il s'agit d'un platformer 3D, utilisant l'Unreal Engine, et avec des flingues certes, mais c'est pas plus un shooter que les premiers Tomb Raider ou Super Mario Sunshine.
> 
> Les 2 premiers étaient des run&gun (platformers 2D avec des flingues, comme Turrican), le 3eme n'est que la conversion du concept en 3D, mais contrairement à un TPS, la base du gameplay c'est l'exploration et la gestion des sauts... trouver la sortie est plus important que l'élimination des adversaires (à part les boss).


Je pense qu'ils devraient t'embaucher comme consultant dès qu'ils écrivent des articles sur des jeux un peu anciens.  :;):

----------


## barbarian_bros

Page 28, concernant Heroes of Might and Magic III.



> Développeur : New World Computing
> Editeur : Loki Software


Heu... il suffi de regarder la boite du jeu, ou les logos au lancement pour voir que l'éditeur c'était The 3DO Company (Distribué en Europe par Ubi Soft).

_Loki Entertainment Software, Inc._ c'est simplement le studio qui a assuré le portage pour la version Linux du jeu, par ailleurs toujours édité par The 3DO Company.
Les portages Linux c'était la spécialité de Loki, et à ma connaissance leur seule activité.

----------


## Izual

Très juste, pour le coup c'est de ma faute, bien vu !

----------


## Anonyme210226

Est-ce qu'on peut noter les magazines ? Parce qu'à la suite des remarques de barbarian_bros, je pense qu'on peut lui attribuer :  :210: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Très juste, pour le coup c'est de ma faute, bien vu !


C'est où qu'on envoie le CV pour le poste de 'relecteur articles rétro' ?




> Est-ce qu'on peut noter les magazines ? Parce qu'à la suite des remarques de barbarian_bros, je pense qu'on peut lui attribuer :


Nan mais il est très bien dans le fond ce HS... il manque juste un peu de relecture  ::P: 
Je te dis pas le nombre de post-it que je mettais dans les pages lors de la lecture de "L'histoire des Jeux Video en France Vol.2 : Du Micro au PC" Le bouquin faisait 250 pages et j'avais mis plus d'une cinquantaine de notes pour des erreurs... 

*Page 32 : Doom*



> Editeur : GT Interactive.


GT n'était que le distributeur de la version Shareware en boite.
id était développeur/éditeur de la version Shareware, et seul éditeur de la version complète (envoyée contre paiement).
Il n'y a pas eu de version commerciale (version complète en boite) de Doom sur PC avant 1995 et la sortie de The Ultimate Doom, effectivement édité par GT.
Et la date de sortie erronée (celle de Quake en fait) a déjà été signalée.


*Page 40 : Dune II.*



> un jeu soigné, lisible, qui exploite les nouveaux moniteurs Super-VGA


Dune II c'est du VGA 320x200 tout simple. Westwood n'utilisera jamais le SVGA pour ses STR sous DOS. Il faudra attendre 1996 avec la version Windows de C&C Alerte Rouge, puis "Command&Conquer Gold/For Windows95". Et encore ces jeux n'utilisaient que du 640x400 avec des bandes noires en haut et en bas)




> Une boite inconnue nommée Westwood Studios


Inconnue... ils venaient quand même de sortir à un an d'intervalle les 2 premiers Eye of the Beholder. Si ils n'ont pas réalisé le 3eme épisode c'est justement parce qu'ils bossaient sur Dune II et Lands of Lore.

----------


## Canard WC

Merci pour ce remarquable hors série.
Je le dévore pages par pages.
ça me fait rêver à une rubrique dans CPC mensuel qui serait des tests complets de jeux mythiques (ou pas) d'hier !
Mais des vrais tests, dans les conditions du "direct"  ::w00t:: 
 ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Valenco

::wub::  Je me refais une coupe mulet et je cours l'acheter. Je vais tenter de le payer avec des francs.

----------


## Yohan7

A chaque années je me sens tristement plus vieux ...  Les années 90 me manque beaucoup !!

----------


## AMDS

Elen, elle parle de pieuvre à la place de tentacule !

----------


## vectra

J'ai été un peu consterné par la page VR en fin de magazine  :Facepalm: 
Déjà, je ne me rappelais plus que ce genre de casque était sorti à destination du grand public, mais c'est pas étonnant vu que je n'avais de toute manière même pas l'argent pour acheter un simple PC qui lancerait Doom.
C'est aussi pour cela que je trouve le parallèle entre la vague de VR de l'époque et la vague actuelle aussi foireux que gratuit, mais ça ne m'étonne hélas plus venant de ces colonnes.

----------


## Ellen Replay

> Elen, elle parle de pieuvre à la place de tentacule !


Mea culpa, j'ai toujours pensé que derrière le Tentacule pourpre battait le cœur d'une pieuvre  ::siffle::

----------


## AMDS

> Mea culpa, j'ai toujours pensé que derrière le Tentacule pourpre battait le cœur d'une pieuvre


Day of the octopus, ça sonne moins bien quand même  ::):

----------


## JPS

Il y a quand même pas mal d’erreurs dans ce HS, c’est dommage !

----------


## Ruvon

> Il y a quand même pas mal d’erreurs dans ce HS, c’est dommage !


C'est ça de faire travailler des millenials dessus  ::siffle:: 

Alors qu'il suffisait de l'envoyer aux experts du forum pour qu'il soit corrigé avant parution. Je parie qu'ils l'auraient fait gratuitement ces cons-là  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Je parie qu'ils l'auraient fait gratuitement ces cons-là


Absolument. Typiquement le même genre d'idiots qui font des critiques de trucs sur leurs blogs et sites persos pour pas un rond.

----------


## Ruvon

> Absolument. Typiquement le même genre d'idiots qui font des critiques de trucs sur leurs blogs et sites persos pour pas un rond.


Exactement  :tired:  C'est te dire s'ils sont cons  :tired:

----------


## Kazemaho

> C'est ça de faire travailler des millenials dessus 
> 
> Alors qu'il suffisait de l'envoyer aux experts du forum pour qu'il soit corrigé avant parution. Je parie qu'ils l'auraient fait gratuitement ces cons-là


Ouais, Ackboo aurait du l'écrire tout seul... on voit bien que certains parle d'une époque ou ils étaient trop jeune pour avoir de vrai souvenirs  ::ninja::   :Fouras:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Ouais, Ackboo aurait du l'écrire tout seul... on voit bien que certains parle d'une époque ou ils étaient trop jeune pour avoir de vrai souvenirs


Même ackboo, soit il est trop jeune soit l'age commence à émousser les souvenirs  ::P: 

ackboo parle de *X-Wing Alliance* en disant (page 49) :



> avec les premiers vaisseaux Star Wars 3D en haute résolution (640x480! )


-Le SVGA était déjà possible dans les versions CD-ROM Collector de X-Wing et TIE-Fighter. Sorties en 1994 et 1995 (95 et 96 pour les VF), ces éditions regroupent le jeu de base, les extensions, des missions inédites, le support du SVGA et le doublage des briefings et de la plupart des communications en vol.
-X-Wing Alliance gère nativement le 800x600 (testé sur mon vieux Pentium III avec une matrox millenium et une 3DFX, il a même fallu que je reinstalle les drivers de mon Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 sous Windows98 SE, le jeu refusant de se lancer si il ne trouve pas de joystick)


Et pour *Wing Commander* (Page 48) :



> Le 1er Wing Commander était tellement gourmand qu'il ne tenait pas dans les disques dur de 20Mo qui équipaient la majorité des PC.


Wing Commander 1 c'est 5,5Mo une fois installé. 7Mo avec les 2 extensions.

Et un disque dur de 20Mo c'était plutôt la norme à l'époque des 8088 et des 286... mon père avait un disque dur de 20Mo pour son Atari ST ! le SH204, de la taille d'une boite à chaussure ! 
A la sortie du jeu, fin 1990/début 1991, les 386 SX à 16, 20, ou 25MHz, (12 à 15.000F quand même) étaient équipés en standard de disques 40Mo, avec en option un disque de 80, 110 ou même 210Mo (mais ça faisait salement monter la note : 26 000F pour un 386 25MZ avec DD de 210Mo ! )
Certes dans le parc PC installé (surtout en Europe) les disques durs étaient plus petits (quand il y en avait), mais les jeux Origin ont toujours été conçus pour les configs les plus récentes à leur sortie.

----------


## gros_bidule

Attend attend attend, juste pour fact-checker un mag de CPC, tu as passé une nuit pour dépoussiérer et ressortir un vieux PC, réinstaller tout le bignou pour lancer le jeu ??  ::ninja:: 
Réalises-tu ce que tu es en train de faire ? As-tu pensé à ce que vit ta famille, tes proches, ton chat ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Même ackboo, soit il est trop jeune soit l'age commence à émousser les souvenirs 
> 
> ackboo parle de X-Wing Alliance en disant (page 49) :
> 
> -Le SVGA était déjà possible dans les versions CD-ROM Collector de X-Wing et TIE-Fighter. Sorties en 1994 et 1995 (95 et 96 pour les VF), ces éditions regroupent le jeu de base, les extensions, des missions inédites, le support du SVGA et le doublage des briefings et de la plupart des communications en vol.
> -X-Wing Alliance gère nativement le 800x600 (testé sur mon vieux Pentium III avec une matrox millenium et une 3DFX, il a même fallu que je reinstalle les drivers de mon Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 sous Windows98 SE, le jeu refusant de se lancer si il ne trouve pas de joystick)


Ça c'est du retrojournalisme total ! Et la preuve que quand Steam, Epic et autres Stadia auront disparu dans l'apocalypse, on pourra toujours aller jouer chez barbarian_bros  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

> Attend attend attend, juste pour fact-checker un mag de CPC, tu as passé une nuit pour dépoussiérer et ressortir un vieux PC, réinstaller tout le bignou pour lancer le jeu ?? 
> Réalises-tu ce que tu es en train de faire ? As-tu pensé à ce que vit ta famille, tes proches, ton chat ?


Barbarian_bros est un peu spécialiste des trucs rétro. C'est pas la première fois qu'il a du faire un truc comme ça, je pense.

----------


## Valenco

J'ai juste lu les brèves hier soir avant de m'endormir sur les cabinets.

Je n'ai pas appris grand chose mais je me suis bien marré.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Le 'retro-PC' est à portée de main (sous mon bureau)... juste eu à insérer le CD du jeu dedans, le plus long a été de retrouver la boite du jeu dans les 7 ou 800 boites de ma collection. Et surtout il me semblait bien me souvenir que j'y jouais en plus haute résolution que le 640x480 à l'époque.
Si tu veux te faire peur regarde le 2eme lien dans ma signature.

Ceci dit la plupart du temps j'utilise Dosbox ou ScummVM... mais le retro-PC sert à vérifier qu'un jeu fonctionne sous DOS/Win98 quand ce n'est pas le cas dans les émulateurs/interpréteurs et aussi à faire des dumps de disquettes, j'ai bien un lecteur 3.5" USB pour mon PC Windows10 mais pour faire des images parfaites avec les protections physique d'époque, rien de mieux qu'un PC sous DOS.
Et pour les lecteurs 5.25", pas le choix, faut passer par un vieux PC ou investir dans un kryoflux (150€....)


Concernant  le SVGA dans les éditions 'CD-ROM Collector' de X-Wing/TIE-Fighter, je me souviens juste que quand j'ai enregistré cette video du début du jeu avec musiques Roland MT-32 c'était du SVGA (pour le moteur de rendu en mission, ils ont pas refait l'intro).

----------


## Kazemaho

> Si tu veux te faire peur regarde le 2eme lien dans ma signature.


Doh! Je savais bien que le pseudo me disait quelque chose... LTF !  ::wub::

----------


## Dandu

> Même ackboo, soit il est trop jeune soit l'age commence à émousser les souvenirs 
> 
> ackboo parle de *X-Wing Alliance* en disant (page 49) :
> 
> -Le SVGA était déjà possible dans les versions CD-ROM Collector de X-Wing et TIE-Fighter. Sorties en 1994 et 1995 (95 et 96 pour les VF), ces éditions regroupent le jeu de base, les extensions, des missions inédites, le support du SVGA et le doublage des briefings et de la plupart des communications en vol.
> -X-Wing Alliance gère nativement le 800x600 (testé sur mon vieux Pentium III avec une matrox millenium et une 3DFX, il a même fallu que je reinstalle les drivers de mon Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 sous Windows98 SE, le jeu refusant de se lancer si il ne trouve pas de joystick)


Alliance gère bien plus que ça. J'ai joué en 1280 x 960 avec une GeForce 2 GTS à l'époque.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Alliance gère bien plus que ça. J'ai joué en 1280 x 960 avec une GeForce 2 GTS à l'époque.


En Software ou en Glide il me propose que 640x480 et 800x600 (de toute façon la Voodoo1 ne gère pas plus, mais le 800x600 software est bien fluide sur un PIII 800 ). Pas testé en Direct3D. et j'ai pas patché le jeu non plus.

----------


## Marmottas

> Si tu veux te faire peur regarde le 2eme lien dans ma signature.


Je n'avais jamais fait gaffe...
Cela me rassure et m'inquiète à la fois : je trouvais que j'avais trop de boites de jeux chez moi et au final, il y a pire ! :-)
Impressionné, je suis...
(Mais chez moi, c'est moins bien présenté et moins rangé)
(Et puis j'ai beaucoup de magazines aussi : Tilt, Amstrad CPC, Joystick, Amiga Dream/PC team, etc.)

On ouvre un musée ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ce HS a ses défauts comme quasi tous les HS CPC malheureusement (sauf les HS jeux de plateaux!) mais je me laisse avoir régulièrement... 

Mais c'est quand même bien agréable à lire pour raviver les souvenirs.

La dernière page par exemple avec les configs HW: relire toutes ces références, qui m'obsédaient et m'attiraient à l'époque, m'a fait faire un magnifique plongeon dans le passé!

----------


## barbarian_bros

Fini le Hors-Série.
Très sympa dans l'ensemble malgré les quelques erreurs signalées. Mais bon on lit surtout CPC pour son ton et son humour plus que pour la précision historique de ses infos.
D'ailleurs 2 autres petites coquilles :
-Page 78-79 : la note de bas de page n°1 dédiée à 'Impossible Mission' n'apparait pas, on commence à la note n°2
-Page 98 : sur la photo de la Ducky 1994.4 on voit nettement un lecteur 5.25". Mais le prix de ce lecteur n'apparait pas dans les composants de la config (et de toute façon en 1994 c'était obsolète... les derniers jeux à avoir droit aux disquettes 5.25 sont sortis en 1992).



Pour ceux que l'histoire du jeu Micro des 80's/90's intéresse et qui veulent approfondir je conseille le très complet et très gratuit *"Insérez la Disquette 2"* de Hoagie, qui traite du jeu sur micro-ordinateurs de 1977 à 1997. (PDF, 511 pages, 1200 screenshots, 100 fiches 'compagnies', 65 fiches 'personnalités' etc ... )

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Fini le Hors-Série.
> Très sympa dans l'ensemble malgré les quelques erreurs signalées.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> https://tof.cx/images/2019/06/14/9f4...e2cc754c84.gif


Que veux-tu, c'est parce qu'on vous aime bien qu'on voudrait que vous soyez infaillibles ! (et surtout parce que c'est difficile d'aller faire la pub pour votre HS rétro sur des forums rétrogaming quand on sait que leurs habitués seront largement plus pointilleux que moi).
A la lecture on sent quand même bien que vous êtes plus à l'aise avec les jeux de 1996-2000 qu'avec ceux sous DOS.
Mais j'ai adoré les interviews d'Ellen Replay, et le côté 'madeleine de Proust' qui ressort dans plusieurs articles/tests.


La page sur Config.sys et Autoexec.bat ne cite pas le plus énervant : quand on a parfaitement optimisé ses fichiers de boot pour avoir un max de mémoire basse disponible et qu'on tombe sur un jeu qui refuse de se lancer si l'EMS est activé... (oui je pense à vous jeux Origin Systems), du coup on a la joie de créer une disquette de boot pour utiliser la mémoire XMS, qui permet de libérer beaucoup moins de mémoire basse....

----------


## Zerger

> (et surtout parce que c'est difficile d'aller faire la pub pour votre HS rétro sur des forums rétrogaming quand on sait que leurs habitués seront largement plus pointilleux que moi)


Ouais mais du coup, eux, ils ont pas besoin d'acheter un mag sur les jeux rétro?

----------


## Kazemaho

> A la lecture on sent quand même bien que vous êtes plus à l'aise avec les jeux de 1996-2000 qu'avec ceux sous DOS.
> Mais j'ai adoré les interviews d'Ellen Replay, et le côté 'madeleine de Proust' qui ressort dans plusieurs articles/tests.


 :Clap:  C'est rès bien résumé. Ca reste du CPC donc très agréable à lire de toute façon  ::love::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Ouais mais du coup, eux, ils ont pas besoin d'acheter un mag sur les jeux rétro?


Ben c'est quand même eux la cible de maisons d'éditions comme Pix n Love ou Retro Fusion Books... du coup ils peuvent être intéressés. Il y a les interviews, mais aussi les tests, qui sont forcément subjectifs (surtout si basés sur la nostalgie), mais c'est toujours sympa de découvrir des jeux qu'on connaissait pas, ou l'avis perso d'un journaliste dont on apprécie la plume.
Le rétrogamer débutant met un moment à accumuler une connaissance encyclopédique  et souvent spécialisée (surtout que le rétrogaming PC est un très petit cercle par rapport au rétrogaming consoles).

Les Hors-Série 'Retro'  (consoles et micros) de CPC Hardware avaient été bien accueillis par le milieu retrogaming, même si évidemment c'était plus destiné au débutant ou au curieux qu'au collectionneur aguerri.

Par contre avec une accroche comme 'quand le PC régnait sur le JV' ça risque de pas plaire aux fans de SuperNES, Playstation 1 ou Dreamcast...

----------


## Kazemaho

> Par contre avec une accroche comme 'quand le PC régnait sur le JV' ça risque d'accrocher avec les fans de SuperNES, Playstation 1 ou Dreamcast...


Ouais mais on s'en fout d'eux...c'est des jeunes de toutes façon. (Je précise que tout ce qui a moins de 45 ans pour moi est classifié dans "les jeunes")

Le prochain HS j'aimerais bien un mag sur les Années 80... Les premiers emois du mmo en ligne avec MUD et ses dérivés, Rogue, etc etc  ::):

----------


## vectra

J'ai trouvé le HS un peu trop léger à lire, sans doute négativement influencé par le sarcasme gratuit sur la VR - ça en devient exaspérant. 
Mais j'ai fini par lire la config des canards version 90's (géniale), et ça m'a rappelé à quel point cette décennie a été complètement dingue de chez malade, rien que sur le hardware. Le temps semble presque avoir stoppé à notre époque, en comparaison.

Bref, il faudrait bien un bouquin, comme le suggère barbarian, pour décrire la folie qu'on a connu à cette époque, et la séquence des renversements de paradigmes et de révolutions technologiques qui a amené le PC à prendre la barre, très largement. Malgré le coût des machines, grâce à des jeux technologiquement marquants. Et avec tout qui change tous les deux ans...

----------


## Ruvon

Je me suis aussi lancé à la chasse aux coquilles, j'en ai trouvé une pas encore relevée !

"Page 27 : The Elders Scrolls III : Daggerfall"

Sauf épisode secret après Arena, Daggerfall, c'est le 2 et non le 3.

Et je n'aurais jamais pensé à mettre HOMM dans les RPG  ::ninja:: 

Ça reste un magazine intéressant à lire, mais c'est aussi là qu'on voit que tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes souvenirs de l'époque. Personnellement j'aurais parlé aussi de Total Annihilation, de Dune (le vrai  ::ninja::  ), de BAT II, d'Alpha Centauri, de Jagged Alliance, des débuts des Football Manager (Championship Manager 2  ::wub::  )... des jeux qui m'ont beaucoup plus marqué que certains présentés.

Mais c'est normal finalement de ne pas tous avoir vécu cette période de la même façon. Et le billet d'Ivan sur le fonctionnement de la presse JV à l'époque est très intéressant.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Mais c'est normal finalement de ne pas tous avoir vécu cette période de la même façon. Et le billet d'Ivan sur le fonctionnement de la presse JV à l'époque est très intéressant.


C'est exactement ca, deja ne serait-ce que par l'age. Je pense que la majorité des lecteurs était enfants/ado a cette période et n'ont pas vraiment connu la décennie précédente. Tu n'as pas du tout la meme vision que quand tu es adulte par rapport aux jeux, à la technique, à l'évolution du marché.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est exactement ca, deja ne serait-ce que par l'age. Je pense que la majorité des lecteurs était enfants/ado a cette période et n'ont pas vraiment connu la décennie précédente. Tu n'as pas du tout la meme vision que quand tu es adulte par rapport aux jeux, à la technique, à l'évolution du marché.


J'ai connu la décennie précédente, j'ai commencé à jouer sur TI99, Atari 2600, puis Amiga (chez des potes) avant de passer au PC dans les 90's (sans parler de la Master System).

J'ai joué quasiment à tous les jeux présentés dans le HS d'ailleurs  :;):  Mais j'ai aussi des souvenirs d'autres jeux qui continuent aujourd'hui à me servir de référence dans certains genres.

Du coup je suis chaud pour un numéro 2 qui parle de tout ce qui n'a pas été évoqué dans le 1  ::ninja::

----------


## Narm

::wub:: 

Faut que j'aille me le procurer !

----------


## Catel

J'ai enfin fini de le lire.
Et si BB_B (de son petit nom) a pointé la forme, je vais critiquer le fond. J'ai été assez déçu.

En fait, le magazine ne parle pas tant des années 90. Il parle surtout des années 90 en fonction de 2019. Ce qui est à peu près l'inverse de la démarche un peu historique que j'attendais, au vu de la grande rigueur des précédentes publications (football, Star Wars...). C'est toujours compliqué de sortir un papier sur l'histoire du jeu vidéo sans tourner à la simple liste de titres nostalgiques, et on tombe ici en plein dedans.

Un exemple: qu'est-ce qui faisait la spécificité du PC comme machine de jeu dans les années 90 ? Eh bien en bonne partie, les simulateurs de vol (civils et militaires) (je devrais inclure les simus routières d'ailleurs). Il y en avait en 3D polygonale à une époque où la SNES balbutiait son Star Wing. Il fallait au moins un joystick et un clavier pour y jouer. Il en sortait bien deux par mois. Ils faisaient la une et de longs tests. Flight Simulator (et ses 5 extensions par mois) était une licence très réputée. On se serait attendu qu'au moins ackboo et Sébum s'attardent largement sur cet aspect. Bah non: pratiquement pas un mot. Là tout de suite je sens que quelque chose cloche. Et moi même je suis pas du tout un simuleux hein, même si un de mes premiers jeux PC a été European Air War.

Le papier de Robin est très décevant, il semble n'avoir aucune ligne directrice, on ne voit pas du tout ce qu'il cherche à raconter, son sujet est beaucoup trop large, il saute gaiement du coq à l'âne à la chèvre au cheval...

La formule rédactionnelle incarne ce qui me semble être une grosse erreur éditoriale, s'arrêter sur des titres particuliers, qui sont ceux en gros que la mémoire populaire a laissé filtrer, ce qui empêche de parler des évolutions. Si je prends les RPG, on prend des trucs qui datent d'après 96 en passant rapidement sur les dungeon crawlers alors qu'ils incarnent le genre durant la moitié de la décennie ! On ne saura jamais que, par exemple, Dungeon Master, en radicalisant la formule Wizardry, a été la matrice d'un pan essentiel du RPG, de Might & Magic à Lands of Lore en passant par Eye of the Beholder, etc.
Que l'apparition de Doom a fait exploser ce cadre (Sébum signe un beau papier sur Doom mais ne dit rien de l'énorme influence créative et économique que le jeu a eu sur toute l'industrie) dans quatre directions:
-l'interactivité avec l'immersive sim de Ultima Underworld
-l'isométrique inauguré de façon moderne par Diablo
-l'action RPG à la 3e personne qui dut attendre Ultima IX et Gothic pour se perfectionner
-enfin l'action RPG à la 1e personne, qui a démarré laborieusement avec Arena, Daggerfall et des titres non accélérés jusqu'en 96 que tout le monde a oubliés et qui, comme le précédent, a dû en réalité attendre l'arrivée des cartes accélératrices pour s'imposer.

Soyons francs: Arena et Daggerfall, en vrai, à leur époque, c'était des francs-tireurs. C'était loin d'être une des séries les plus populaires. Daggerfall était surtout réputé pour ses bugs ! Si on en parle tant aujourd'hui (et c'est le reproche que je fais) c'est seulement parce qu'a posteriori, ils ont donné Oblivion et Skyrim et fait de Bethesda un éditeur très puissant.

Voilà, et on pourrait appliquer cette critique à chaque genre traité (sans parler de ceux qui ne le sont pas). D'où vient Dune 2 ? Le gameplay RTS a-t-il vraiment émergé tout seul ? A-t-il repris les codes d'autres jeux ? D'ailleurs, pourquoi esquiver ainsi le sujet des wargames, qui est un autre genre typiquement PC qui a connu de grandes heures ? (Heroes of Might & Magic en est issu après tout)
Je vais me permettre aussi de contredire la vision que Izual a de Age of Empires. Il ne m'a jamais donné l'impression d'un titre historique; bien au contraire, s'il est immersif, c'est dans l'autre sens, il n'a absolument rien de réaliste, sa musique, sa stylisation extrême, ses unités parlant en onomatopées imaginaires et faisant la même taille que les bâtiments, tout cela en faisait, à mes yeux, un jeu abstrait et presque onirique.

Sur le jeu d'aventure, j'aurais justement focalisé sur l'évolution du genre, réduite à une brève question en introduction, sur ses débuts fracassants (Beneath a Steel Sky était considéré comme un blockbuster en 94) et ses vaines tentatives, face à l'élargissement du marché, de s'adapter aux évolutions techniques (FMV, 3D) jusqu'à ne plus être qu'un genre de niche. Son gameplay basé sur la réflexion ne pouvait pas résister à l'ouverture à un public attiré par l'action immédiate, et ses codes ont été bouffés par le RPG et l'action-aventure.

Etrange papier sur les cinematic platformers, qui constitue apparemment un genre, alors que j'aurais plutôt axé sur son creux évident et peu traité : pourquoi le PC n'était PAS une machine pour jeux de plate-forme ! D'abord pour des raisons culturelles (les Mario c'est pour les consoles), ensuite pour des raisons techniques : il fallait un gamepad pour y jouer, or avant l'apparition de l'USB il fallait configurer des pilotes, et pire encore il fallait configurer la manette elle-même. Les jeux de plate-formes et d'action-aventure sur PC étaient configurés pour être joués au clavier ! Le PC ne deviendra pas une machine accueillante pour le genre avant la fin des années 2000 grâce à la standardisation amenée par Microsoft et sa manette Xbox...

Même l'article d'Oni est mal ficelé, évoquer la guerre Atari Amiga c'est bien mais il n'explique même pas pourquoi l'Atari était la meilleure machine.  ::trollface:: 

On aurait même pu envisager une ébauche d'histoire économique du jeu vidéo PC, qui va malheureusement dans le sens des consoles; comment la Playstation a mangé le marché en standardisant les jeux 3D à gros budget dans son sens, et fait périciliter petit à petit les genres PC (comme la simulation, précisément) dont le public n'a pas suivi le coût grandissant; comment le PC a dû s'adapter en s'imposant l'exclusivité sur des genres exploitant mal la puissance des machines (RTS et RPG isométriques)... car même sur les FPS il a dû céder petit à petit.

Voilà une vraie question: en quoi l'architecture du PC a constitué une force et une faiblesse et a sélectionné les genres...

Quant aux interviews, elles sont très cool mais je trouve qu'elles non plus n'apportent pas grand chose au fond.

Le meilleur papier est sans doute celui de Kahn sur Bullfrog, parce que c'est peut-être le seul, au fond, qui retrace une histoire et la met en perspective.

J'ai trouvé l'humour (Jacques Atari, les fausses pubs...) souvent caricatural voire radoteur. La parodie du style des magazines d'époque est déjà assez usée, il faut l'avouer.

Bref un sujet vaste et complexe qu'on n'a pas su traiter avec une perspective historique.

----------


## gros_bidule

As-tu fait un pavé pour qu'on ne le lise pas et donc ne te contredise pas ? :-p
Rien que "_Un exemple: qu'est-ce qui faisait la spécificité du PC comme machine de jeu dans les années 90 ? Eh bien en bonne partie, les simulateurs de vol (civils et militaires)_" je ne suis pas d'accord. Que tu aies joué (supposition seulement) à ces simulateurs OK, mais plein de gens a pris plaisir sur Red Alert car bien plus agréable sur PC, Adibou (sisi, dessiner sur PC avec Adibou est 1000 fois plus sympa sur PC que sur SNES via Mario Paint), Doom, etc. Les simulateurs n'étaient (à mon goût) pas réussis, que ce soit de la simu de B17, de tank (Armored Fist), de sous-marin... purée, que des daubes. Les simus spatiales, on les avaient aussi sur consoles (Wing Commander, etc) et ça marchait très bien. Idem pour les simus de mecha (Mechwarrior likes).
Mais c'est mon avis, mon ressenti : c'est hyper subjectif.

J'avoue ne pas avoir le courage ni l'envie d'en lire davantage.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)Etrange papier sur les cinematic platformers, qui constitue apparemment un genre, alors que j'aurais plutôt axé sur son creux évident et peu traité : pourquoi le PC n'était PAS une machine pour jeux de plate-forme ! D'abord pour des raisons culturelles (les Mario c'est pour les consoles), ensuite pour des raisons techniques : il fallait un gamepad pour y jouer, or avant l'apparition de l'USB il fallait configurer des pilotes, et pire encore il fallait configurer la manette elle-même. Les jeux de plate-formes et d'action-aventure sur PC étaient configurés pour être joués au clavier ! Le PC ne deviendra pas une machine accueillante pour le genre avant la fin des années 2000 grâce à la standardisation amenée par Microsoft et sa manette Xbox...(...).


Je sais pas trop quoi penser de ce que tu as mis (mais, malgré la longueur, j'ai trouvé ça intéressant et j'ai au final rien zappé), le problème majeur étant que je n'ai fait que feuilleter le HS pour l'instant et que je n'ai encore rien vraiment lu.

Pour la question du platformer, tu évoques le problème du périphérique et de la connectique mais je suis pas convaincu. On pouvait jouer à des jeux de plateforme avec un joy (c'était beaucoup plus répandu sur Amiga et Atari ST même si le genre était encore en recherche d'une forme, archaïque), et si on pouvait calibrer un joystick avant de jouer, on pouvait bien avoir une manette avec le même type de connectique qu'un joy et la calibrer de la même manière donc je trouve que l'argument de l'USB ne tient pas complètement.
En tout cas, c'est vrai que c'est un genre qui s'est déployé sur console.

Du coup petit hors sujet auquel je pense:
Dans la dernière émission de CPC, je sais plus qui s'étonnait un peu du succès de Psychonauts (en tout cas pour justifier un numéro 2).
Si je fais appel à mes souvenirs (qui peuvent être trompeur), je dirais que justement à l'époque, ce genre de jeu très présent et bien rodé sur console était rare sur PC. Il devait bien y avoir les Rayman en 3D, peut-être d'autres (Alice,...) mais je sais qu'il y avait pleins de trucs qui sortaient sur console et qui me faisaient envie alors que sur PC c'était un peu le désert de ce côté là. Psychonauts étant un jeu assez marrant, aux phases variés, plutôt joli, c'était donc assez cool et rare sur nos gros PC (mais j'imagine que si on jouait aussi sur console à cette période, en comparaison, il y a surement pleins d'autres titres plus marquants).




> (...) Si tout le monde donne son avis on n'est pas couché.


Pffff.  ::|: 

Je crois qu'un des trucs (qui chagrine Catel par exemple et sur lequel tu réagis) c'est que c'est une période très particulière.
En dix ans il y a eu une évolution vraiment folle. Il y a comme une frontière (ça varie selon le type de jeu mais grosso modo je dirais qu'on pourrait mettre un marqueur en 95/96).

Les jeux auxquels je jouais au début des années 90 me semblent vraiment venir d'un bas moyen-âge du jeux vidéo (je jouais pas sur PC, c'était trop cher comme machine, j'avais juste un pote en 93 qui en avait un et même si on a pu jouer dessus c'était avant tout pour une utilisation sérieuse). Alors qu'en 96 (premier Pentium à la maison pour moi), je me suis mis à jouer d'une manière pas si "éloignée" à laquelle je joue maintenant.

Et il me semble que le HS se concentre plus sur la deuxième partie des années 90 (ce que je trouve logique si on parle de l'essor du jeux vidéo PC).

----------


## Kazemaho

> ...
> Bref un sujet vaste et complexe qu'on n'a pas su traiter avec une perspective historique.


C'est je pense la seule phrase avec laquelle je suis d'accord pour le coup...

Tu donnes beaucoup de ressenti mais qui ne sont que du ressenti. Ca n'a rien a voir avec la réalité du terrain de l'époque.

Parler de Wizardry c'est bien mais c'est les années 80, pas 90.

Les simus d'avion etaient une des plus petites niches du marché, c'est d’ailleurs pour ca qu'ils coutaient une blinde et qu'il fallait hypothequer sa maison si on voulait y jouer.

Dire que Arena etait un franc tireur alors que c'est une des jeux les plus vendu de son année de sortie...

Et les plateformers sont nés sur ordinateur (je ne dis pas PC mais bien ordinateur)... il y en a toujours eu sur PC et a part Mario ont a eu les meilleurs  :;): 
C'est comme dire que le PC a cede le place aux PC, c'est faux. Les consoels (PS) en tete ont tapé un autre marché mais n'ont jamais fait reculer les ventes de jeux PC qui n'ont fait que grandir au fil des années.

Plein d'approximation quoi  ::): 

Et une derniere pour la route, Ultima Underworld c'est avant Doom hein  ::):

----------


## vectra

Je trouve effectivement qu'il manque une restitution vivante de cette décennie folle qu'a été les 90's du point de vue hard-JV-multimédia-internet, avec un énorme gap franchi entre le début des années 90 et sa fin. Là, on a un peu un bilan rétrospectif, une taxinomie de ce qui a survécu de l'époque, et peut-être moins de ce qui a le plus frappé les esprits à l'époque. A l'époque, la 3DO, la Jaguar, ça a énormément secoué le landernau même si ça n'a pas porté plus loin que le CDI ou le CD 32. Et quand je dis 'époque', ça veut rien dire tant on changeait d'ère tous les 2 ou 3 ans.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) on changeait d'ère tous les 2 ou 3 ans.


Complètement.

----------


## Catel

Je vois que vous avez remarqué à quel point j'ai été brouillon  ::ninja:: 



> Je crois qu'un des trucs (qui chagrine Catel par exemple et sur lequel tu réagis) c'est que c'est une période très particulière.
> En dix ans il y a eu une évolution vraiment folle.


Oui voilà c'est ça.

Les années 90 c'est la décennie où TOUT a changé. (en comparaison les années 80 c'est celle où les codes ont été inventés.) Ca a été un mouvement permanent, une course dingue vers l'avant et c'est ça qui me paraît pertinent à observer.

----------


## Izual

Salut Catel, je ne peux pas répondre sur l'ensemble du hors-série mais ça me semble utile de donner un éclairage en ce qui concerne ma partie (les jeux de rôle).

Tu critiques les choix de jeux, parce qu'on est passé vite sur les dungeon crawlers par exemple (et tu fais la même remarque sur d'autres genres de jeux traités dans le HS), mais la vérité, c'est que si on avait inversé la tendance et mis beaucoup plus de dungeon crawlers, ça aurait été au détriment de Fallout 2, Baldur's Gate, Planescape et d'autres. Ce que tu aurais peut-être préféré, mais qui nous aurait valu d'autres critiques se plaignant que ces jeux-là soient absents ou qu'on passe trop rapidement sur eux. C'est un problème qui n'a pas de solution, c'est pour ça que le choix de la forme de ce hors-série, et des jeux qui y figurent, n'est rien d'autre que ça : un choix. A titre personnel, je suis content des choix éditoriaux qu'on a fait, en particulier dans la partie RPG, et je me félicite qu'on n'ait pas cherché à avoir une approche encyclopédique et faussement neutre, avec genre X% des pages réservées aux X% de jeux qui avaient vendu le plus.

Tu regrettes le fait qu'on ait peu parlé de ce qui faisait la spécificité du jeu PC dans ces années-là, parce qu'on a surtout parlé des jeux que l'histoire a retenu, or c'est précisément pour ses jeux que cette époque était intéressante. Dans le jeu de rôle toujours, si j'ai longuement parlé de Daggerfall ou Diablo par exemple, ce n'est pas parce que c'est l'un des meilleurs jeux auxquels on peut jouer encore aujourd'hui mais bien pour l'influence qu'il a eu, les sous-genres qu'il a créé et la transformation qu'il a opéré pour le jeu de rôle. A quoi bon parler de la masse des jeux qui suivent les tendances des années 1980, si c'est pour passer sous silence les jeux des années 1990 qui ont modifié en profondeur le jeu de rôle ?

----------


## Dandu

> Fini le Hors-Série.
> 
> -Page 98 : sur la photo de la Ducky 1994.4 on voit nettement un lecteur 5.25". Mais le prix de ce lecteur n'apparait pas dans les composants de la config (et de toute façon en 1994 c'était obsolète... les derniers jeux à avoir droit aux disquettes 5.25 sont sortis en 1992).


Je plaide totalement coupable. ceci dit, j'ai une bonne raison : j'ai du trouver des gens avec des tours typiques des années 90 (parce que malheureusement, j'en ai pas à la maison, en tout cas pas le format qu'on cherchait) et une des tours en question avait un lecteur de disquettes 5 pouces. Et la personne qui a fait la photo avait un peu la flemme de l'enlever juste pour la photo (et a déjà eu la gentillesse de me faire la photo). Pour le reste des configs, j'ai écumé les mags et les affreuses listes de prix de l'époque :D (et les magazines genre PC Direct avec " pages de pub pour une de "rédactionnel")

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Je plaide totalement coupable. ceci dit, j'ai une bonne raison : j'ai du trouver des gens avec des tours typiques des années 90 (parce que malheureusement, j'en ai pas à la maison, en tout cas pas le format qu'on cherchait) et une des tours en question avait un lecteur de disquettes 5 pouces. Et la personne qui a fait la photo avait un peu la flemme de l'enlever juste pour la photo (et a déjà eu la gentillesse de me faire la photo). Pour le reste des configs, j'ai écumé les mags et les affreuses listes de prix de l'époque :D (et les magazines genre PC Direct avec " pages de pub pour une de "rédactionnel")


J'aurais pas pu t'aider... ma tour 'rétro' date de 1996/97... et y'a un 5.25" dedans!

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Ça reste un magazine intéressant à lire, mais c'est aussi là qu'on voit que tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes souvenirs de l'époque. Personnellement j'aurais parlé aussi de Total Annihilation, de Dune (le vrai  ), de BAT II, d'Alpha Centauri, de Jagged Alliance, des débuts...


Ahhhhhh "BAT II" ! Comment ai-je pu oublier cette merveille?
Merciiiiiii de m'y refaire penser !

----------


## Baalim

> Fini le Hors-Série.
> Très sympa dans l'ensemble malgré les quelques erreurs signalées. Mais bon on lit surtout CPC pour son ton et son humour plus que pour la précision historique de ses infos.
> D'ailleurs 2 autres petites coquilles :
> -Page 78-79 : la note de bas de page n°1 dédiée à 'Impossible Mission' n'apparait pas, on commence à la note n°2
> -Page 98 : sur la photo de la Ducky 1994.4 on voit nettement un lecteur 5.25". Mais le prix de ce lecteur n'apparait pas dans les composants de la config (et de toute façon en 1994 c'était obsolète... les derniers jeux à avoir droit aux disquettes 5.25 sont sortis en 1992).
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ceux que l'histoire du jeu Micro des 80's/90's intéresse et qui veulent approfondir je conseille le très complet et très gratuit *"Insérez la Disquette 2"* de Hoagie, qui traite du jeu sur micro-ordinateurs de 1977 à 1997. (PDF, 511 pages, 1200 screenshots, 100 fiches 'compagnies', 65 fiches 'personnalités' etc ... )
> ...


Mais.... c'est génial, ça !
Merci pour le lien (et les précisions qui, pour certaines, m'ont rappelé de vieux souvenirs  :;):   )

----------


## Praetor

> Il y a comme une frontière (ça varie selon le type de jeu mais grosso modo je dirais qu'on pourrait mettre un marqueur en 95/96).


Elle s'appelle Windows 95 cette frontière.

----------


## Catel

> Salut Catel, je ne peux pas répondre sur l'ensemble du hors-série mais ça me semble utile de donner un éclairage en ce qui concerne ma partie (les jeux de rôle).
> 
> Tu critiques les choix de jeux, parce qu'on est passé vite sur les dungeon crawlers par exemple (et tu fais la même remarque sur d'autres genres de jeux traités dans le HS), mais la vérité, c'est que si on avait inversé la tendance et mis beaucoup plus de dungeon crawlers, ça aurait été au détriment de Fallout 2, Baldur's Gate, Planescape et d'autres. Ce que tu aurais peut-être préféré, mais qui nous aurait valu d'autres critiques se plaignant que ces jeux-là soient absents ou qu'on passe trop rapidement sur eux. C'est un problème qui n'a pas de solution, c'est pour ça que le choix de la forme de ce hors-série, et des jeux qui y figurent, n'est rien d'autre que ça : un choix. A titre personnel, je suis content des choix éditoriaux qu'on a fait, en particulier dans la partie RPG, et je me félicite qu'on n'ait pas cherché à avoir une approche encyclopédique et faussement neutre, avec genre X% des pages réservées aux X% de jeux qui avaient vendu le plus.
> 
> Tu regrettes le fait qu'on ait peu parlé de ce qui faisait la spécificité du jeu PC dans ces années-là, parce qu'on a surtout parlé des jeux que l'histoire a retenu, or c'est précisément pour ses jeux que cette époque était intéressante. Dans le jeu de rôle toujours, si j'ai longuement parlé de Daggerfall ou Diablo par exemple, ce n'est pas parce que c'est l'un des meilleurs jeux auxquels on peut jouer encore aujourd'hui mais bien pour l'influence qu'il a eu, les sous-genres qu'il a créé et la transformation qu'il a opéré pour le jeu de rôle. A quoi bon parler de la masse des jeux qui suivent les tendances des années 1980, si c'est pour passer sous silence les jeux des années 1990 qui ont modifié en profondeur le jeu de rôle ?


Ce que je regrette, ce n'est pas que tel jeu ait été sélectionné plutôt que tel autre. C'est plutôt l'inverse: qu'il y ait eu une sélection fixe, justement, plutôt que de réinscrire les productions dans un mouvement global. Car si le jeu des années 90 a introduit celui des années suivantes, il est aussi issu de la décennie précédente, le mouvement marche dans les deux sens. Parler d'une période de l'histoire en fonction de ce qu'il en reste dans le présent n'a scientifiquement pas de sens, quand on fait de l'histoire il faut s'efforcer de décrire la période telle qu'elle était et non comment on la perçoit - comment on veut la percevoir - aujourd'hui.

On ne parle pas du dungeon crawler des années 90 parce... qu'il n'y a plus de dungeon crawlers _en 2019_ ? Bien que ce fut un genre majeur de l'époque ? Might & Magic une série historique ? Lands of Lore un blockbuster pour l'année 1993 ? Non seulement il faut le décrire parce que ce SONT les années 90, mais il faut également dire pourquoi ils ont disparu; comme on dit, la mort fait aussi partie de la vie : parce que la puissance des machines a permis peu à peu de gérer de la 3D temps réel, d'offrir des possibilités plus larges, un gameplay plus souple, un univers plus grand, que le case par case affirmait ses limites... à la limite, Might & Magic IX est le jeu le plus intéressant de la série historiquement, précisément parce qu'il se compare à Morrowind ou Arx Fatalis sur la même période !

Le papier sur Fallout 2 revient sur l'immense liberté qu'offre le jeu; mais d'où vient cette liberté ? Sort-elle de nulle part ? A-t-on toujours été aussi narrativement et ludiquement contraints, comme le suggère le texte ? Quelles contraintes, techniques ou économiques, ont pesé, à cette période, pour que cette liberté soit sans lendemain au point que Fallout 2 soit toujours un jeu majeur 20 ans plus tard...

----------


## Catel

> Les simus d'avion etaient une des plus petites niches du marché, c'est d’ailleurs pour ca qu'ils coutaient une blinde et qu'il fallait hypothequer sa maison si on voulait y jouer.


Si c'était une toute petite niche, pourquoi ça faisait 3 fois par an la couverture des magazines ? (et les jeux de Formule 1 c'était encore plus souvent !)

----------


## barbarian_bros

Les simus n'étaient pas du tout un genre de niche. Elles ne s'adressaient pas au même public que les jeux d'action.
Leur cible c'était le trentenaire/quadra, le père de famille féru de nouvelles technologies, qui ne jouait pas à un jeu pour gamins mais qui simulait une activité sérieuse.
Le même qui fera de Myst le jeu le plus vendu sur PC pendant presque 10 ans.

D'ailleurs si les simulations ont si bien marché sur PC c'est que c'était la machine faite pour ça :
-L'absence de coprocesseurs dédiés au jeu (gestion hardware des sprites/scrolling etc...) n'y est pas handicapante.
-La puissance brute des CPU Intel permettant d'afficher de la 3D  faces pleines non texturée de façon fluide.

Ça vient aussi des périphériques. Les micros 8-16 bits avaient des jeux d'arcade et des contrôleurs 4/8 directions (ha le doux son des microswitches, bien énervant pour les parents) comme sur consoles, même si souvent limités à 1 seul bouton et obligeant à utiliser la direction 'haut' pour sauter. D'ailleurs pour palier au manque de précision des joysticks à microswitchs, la plupart des simulations sur Amiga/ST/Mac pouvaient se contrôler à la souris.
Les PC, depuis le début, n'avaient que des joysticks analogiques, totalement inadaptés à l'arcade, mais parfaits pour les simulations.
Je ne sais plus qui disait plus haut que les Space-Sims étaient aussi dispos sur consoles, mais jouer à Wing Commander 4 sur PC en SVGA avec un Sidewinder 3D Pro (avec manette des gaz et palonnier par torsion du manche) c'était pas vraiment la même expérience que sur Playstation 1 en 540i avec une manette de base  sans sticks analogiques (la dual shock n'était pas encore sortie). Et si le 1er Wing Co est sorti sur SNES (2 ans après sa version PC), c'est quasiment injouable à la manette malgré des commandes simplifiées.

----------


## Kazemaho

> Les simus n'étaient pas du tout un genre de niche. Elles ne s'adressaient pas au même public que les jeux d'action.
> Leur cible c'était le trentenaire/quadra, le père de famille féru de nouvelles technologies, qui ne jouait pas à un jeu pour gamins mais qui simulait une activité sérieuse.


Rien que cette phrase en fait un genre de niche, parce que des trentenaire/quadra féru de nouvelles technologie dans les années 90 on était pas tripettes même aux US ou j'étais à l'époque  :;): 

Sinon pour le reste c'est très bien résumé a par pour Wing Commander qui était avant tout désigné pour être joué à la souris dès sa conception.
Par contre tu mets XWing/Tie a la place, la on peut parler  ::):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Rien que cette phrase en fait un genre de niche, parce que des trentenaire/quadra féru de nouvelles technologie dans les années 90 on était pas tripettes même aux US ou j'étais à l'époque


Je pense que tu te trompes... ces trentenaires/quadra des années 90 avaient la vingtaine au début des années 80... ce sont eux qui ont acheté des kits d'électronique pour monter son propre récepteur radio à la fin des 70's, qui ont fait le succès de la micro 8bits à une époque où il n'y avait que le BASIC et des lecteurs de cassettes, parceque si c'est pour faire jouer les gosses on achète une intellivision/ou une NES, pas un ordi qui coute 5 fois plus cher.
Ceux qui achetaient les hors-séries 'Listings' de Tilt mais pas le magazine lui-même.

Certes ils étaient bien moins nombreux que les ados qui avaient réussi à extorquer un Amstrad CPC ou un Amiga à des parents qui n'y connaissaient rien... mais eux achetaient leurs jeux au lieu d'aller en 'copy-party' et du coup représentaient une grosse part du marché.
La je parle des années 80, mais ceux qui se sont lancés dans la micro-informatique familiale dans cette décennie ne sont pour la plupart jamais revenus en arrière. 

Ça reste une niche par rapport à la 2eme moitié des années 90, où Windows95 a changé la donne et fait de l'informatique un marché grand public (même si à la fin des 90's le taux de foyers équipés d'un PC était encore largement minoritaire).
Il faut attendre le début des années 2000 et la démocratisation d'internet pour qu'il devienne rare de ne pas avoir d'ordinateur à la maison.

Flight Simulator 98 c'est 1 million de ventes en 2 mois... ça fait une grosse niche quand même, que bien des jeux actuels aimeraient atteindre.
Falcon 3.0, sorti en 1991, s'est vendu à 400.000 exemplaires entre 1991 et 1995 (et 300.000 exemplaires en tout pour ses 3 extensions/standalones). De très bons chiffres pour un jeu PC à l'époque) alors que les PC capables de le faire tourner de façon fluide coutaient une fortune à sa sortie (et étaient encore plus rares en Europe).

A titre de comparaison : Fin 1991 LucasArts estimait que 100.000 ventes US pour un Point&Click comme Monkey Island 2 serait un gros succès, et ils ont été bien déçus avec des ventes US d'environ 25.000 exemplaires à sa sortie d'après Tim Schaffer.
D'après Noah Falstein "Indiana Jones & The Fate of Atlantis" (un hit de 1992)  s'est vendu à 1 million d'exemplaires toutes éditions/rééditions/compilations confondues entre 1992 et .... 2009.

Alors oui on a plus retenu les jeux LucasArts qui nous ont fait rire et qu'on a relancé tous les 2-3 ans depuis leur sortie que les simulations militaires non texturées.... mais c'est le problème des souvenirs : ils sont biaisés.

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour ceux que l'histoire du jeu Micro des 80's/90's intéresse et qui veulent approfondir je conseille le très complet et très gratuit *"Insérez la Disquette 2"* de Hoagie, qui traite du jeu sur micro-ordinateurs de 1977 à 1997. (PDF, 511 pages, 1200 screenshots, 100 fiches 'compagnies', 65 fiches 'personnalités' etc ... )


Ok, c'est officiel, ce HS ne m'aura servi que d'avant goût à cet ouvrage massif qui m'a volé quelques heures.

522 pages de souvenirs que j'ai envie d'avoir en version papier (histoire de le regretter lors de mon prochain déménagement et de buter quelques uns de ces salauds d'arbres) pour faire joli dans ma bibliothèque. La partie sur les boites de jeux m'a fait braire deux fois, comme on dit dans ch'nord : quand je me suis rappelé l'arrivée de ces horribles boitiers DVD, puis leur disparition quasi-totale grâce au démat.

Tout le reste est un plaisir à lire. Je regrette seulement la mise en page très limitée, avec des catégories qui commencent en bas de page au lieu de démarrer sur une nouvelle.

Bref, je ne sais pas en combien de temps l'imprimante de mon taf va imprimer tout ça, mais je vous dirais ça lundi matin  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : j'ai failli oublier : merci barbarian_bros pour la découverte !

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Ok, c'est officiel, ce HS ne m'aura servi que d'avant goût à cet ouvrage massif qui m'a volé quelques heures.
> 
> 522 pages de souvenirs que j'ai envie d'avoir en version papier (histoire de le regretter lors de mon prochain déménagement et de buter quelques uns de ces salauds d'arbres) pour faire joli dans ma bibliothèque. La partie sur les boites de jeux m'a fait braire deux fois, comme on dit dans ch'nord : quand je me suis rappelé l'arrivée de ces horribles boitiers DVD, puis leur disparition quasi-totale grâce au démat.
> 
> Tout le reste est un plaisir à lire. Je regrette seulement la mise en page très limitée, avec des catégories qui commencent en bas de page au lieu de démarrer sur une nouvelle.
> 
> Bref, je ne sais pas en combien de temps l'imprimante de mon taf va imprimer tout ça, mais je vous dirais ça lundi matin 
> 
> EDIT : j'ai failli oublier : merci barbarian_bros pour la découverte !


Pour la mise en page : Hoagie a fait ce qu'il a pu pour que ça rentre dans 522 pages (511 c'était la 1ere version, avant relecture et rajout de quelques fiches compagnies/développeurs)
On avait regardé un peu pour en faire une version papier à prix coutant... mais 522 pages couleurs ça monte très vite en tarif.

----------


## Ruvon

> Pour la mise en page : Hoagie a fait ce qu'il a pu pour que ça rentre dans 522 pages (511 c'était la 1ere version, avant relecture et rajout de quelques fiches compagnies/développeurs)
> On avait regardé un peu pour en faire une version papier à prix coutant... mais 522 pages couleurs ça monte très vite en tarif.


J'imagine...

Pas moyen de voir ça avec des éditeurs comme Third Edition ou Pixn'Love ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

> J'imagine...
> 
> Pas moyen de voir ça avec des éditeurs comme Third Edition ou Pixn'Love ?


Vu les visuels (screenshots, photos, logos, couvertures de magazines), difficile d'obtenir les droits pour une version commerciale.

----------


## vectra

Dommage  ::cry::

----------


## kilfou

J'achète plus cpc depuis un bail, mais là le côté nostalgeek a été plus fort (j'ai honte)

Bravo, vous m'avez donné envie d'acheter HoMM 3 sur gog.  :tired: 
Alors que j'ai encore les vieilles boîtes quelque part chez mes parents et la grosse collector du 5 dans mon bureau.  :tired: 
Vais voir si y a pas un thread qui traîne tiens.  :tired:

----------


## Izual

::trollface::

----------


## Mayoul

Bonjour à tous, c'est la 1ere fois que j'interviens sur le forum, mon intervention n'a rien à voir avec la discussion mais je ne sais plus quoi faire avec mon abonnement, je vais résumer simplement :

- j'ai déménagé fin août 2018, j'habitais alors à l'adresse X1 à Toulouse, j'ai bien sûr fait un transfert de la poste de 6 mois de mon courrier vers ma nouvelle adresse X2 à Tournefeuille (une ville à côté).
- j'ai envoyé un mail de changement d'adresse le 14 nov 2018 au service abonnement du magasine. Mon abonnement s'est terminé.
- en février 2019 je remplis donc un nouveau bulletin avec mon adresse X2 à Tournefeuille renseignée et envoie le tout avec un chèque (débité en avril). 
- en mai 2019 j'ai déménagé à nouveau à l'adresse X3 Toulouse, or depuis mon envoi de chèque je n'ai reçu aucun magasine. Je me suis dit : en mars le chèque était pas débité, en avril c'était trop tôt, en mai lors de mon changement d'adresse à la poste le magasine a du se perdre, mais en juin j'ai commencé à m'inquiéter vraiment.
- j'ai envoyé un mail au service abonnement pour savoir déjà si c'était bien eux qui avaient débité mon chèque et en renseignant alors ma banque et l'adresse au moment du réabonnement (X2 Tournefeuille). Ils m'ont répondu qu'ils avaient bien encaissé le chèque et me demandaient si mon adresse était bien X1 à Toulouse (sérieux... vous lisez les mails oh ?), j'ai donc répondu que non, en leur spécifiant ce coup-ci ma nouvelle adresse (X3 à Toulouse), je n'ai depuis aucun retour, malgré des mails quasi quotidien.

Je ne m'attendais pas à ce qu'il soit si difficile de faire un changement d'adresse, c'est usant, c'est désespérant, et oserais-je ? quand même pas mal honteux. Je n'aborde même pas pour l'instant le volet "remboursement" rien que l'idée me mets en dépression... Je voudrais juste savoir si quelqu'un  sait ou connaît comment on arrive à JUSTE ARRIVER A FAIRE CHANGER SA XXXX D'ADRESSE !!!! Nom de diouuuuu.

Désolé de polluer ce forum, mais franchement là, je suis à bout d'idées.

----------


## Flad

> Je voudrais juste savoir si quelqu'un  sait ou connaît comment on arrive à JUSTE ARRIVER A FAIRE CHANGER SA XXXX D'ADRESSE !!!! Nom de diouuuuu.


Salut, 

Sur la boutique en ligne directement : https://boutique.canardpc.com/

Tu cliques sur ton nom/pseudo et "mon compte".
Tu arrives sur l'écran ci-dessous : 


 :;):

----------


## Mayoul

Ouf ! Super merci, finalement j'aurais du demander il y a 8 mois, j'ai été bête.
Merci encore.

----------


## DangerMo

> Fini le Hors-Série.
> Très sympa dans l'ensemble malgré les quelques erreurs signalées. Mais bon on lit surtout CPC pour son ton et son humour plus que pour la précision historique de ses infos.
> D'ailleurs 2 autres petites coquilles :
> -Page 78-79 : la note de bas de page n°1 dédiée à 'Impossible Mission' n'apparait pas, on commence à la note n°2
> -Page 98 : sur la photo de la Ducky 1994.4 on voit nettement un lecteur 5.25". Mais le prix de ce lecteur n'apparait pas dans les composants de la config (et de toute façon en 1994 c'était obsolète... les derniers jeux à avoir droit aux disquettes 5.25 sont sortis en 1992).
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ceux que l'histoire du jeu Micro des 80's/90's intéresse et qui veulent approfondir je conseille le très complet et très gratuit *"Insérez la Disquette 2"* de Hoagie, qui traite du jeu sur micro-ordinateurs de 1977 à 1997. (PDF, 511 pages, 1200 screenshots, 100 fiches 'compagnies', 65 fiches 'personnalités' etc ... )
> ...


MERCI !
Excellente lecture démarrée pendant une réunion chiante hier.
Une petite bible, avec des mentions de jeux qui m'ont poussé à laisser échapper des expressions de djeuns que je n'utilise habituellement pas ("Putain, mais ouais... tellement!") en retrouvant certains jeux CPC, Atari et Amiga qui m'avaient pourtant enchanté à l'époque.

Ca m'a redonné envie d'installer à nouveau quelques émulateurs (mes machines originales ont depuis longtemps été perdues ou données lors de déménagements).

Clairement à recommander à tous ceux qui ont bricolé sur 8 et 16 bits de 83 à 96.

----------


## irQAzcPQ2m

J'ai une question : page 5,  article « Apple se la joue console », vous auriez une source autre que Joystick pour cette info ? La PlayStation est issue d'une collaboration ratée entre Sony et Nintendo, Apple n'a rien à voir la-dedans.

----------


## Baalim

> J'ai une question : page 5,  article « Apple se la joue console », vous auriez une source autre que Joystick pour cette info ? La PlayStation est issue d'une collaboration ratée entre Sony et Nintendo, Apple n'a rien à voir la-dedans.


Humm, t'es sûr qu'ils ne parlent pas de Pippin ?
Sans avoir lu le mag, ça me semble plus cohérent.

----------


## Rigaudonturlutu

Hello,
Je profite de ce message pour remercier l’equipe de canardpc pour son travail et la nouvelle dynamique que vous avez donné avec l’émission et les lives, c’est un plaisir à suivre.
J’en viens à ma question/remarque :
Half-Life est très peu abordé, tout au mieux évoqué ici et là dans ce hors-serie.
Est-ce parce que vous le considérez comme un jeu des années 2000 ? Pourtant vous parlez de Thief et de Deus Ex.
Ou bien vous allez lui consacrer un hs entier (je peux rêver)
Ou alors c’esf un jeu surcôté et en vrai il est pas si bien ?
C’est ma seule petite déception avec ce hs qui me donne envie de tester plein de jeux que j’avais loupé car trop jeune a l’époque.
Merci

----------


## Noel Malware

> J'ai une question : page 5, article « Apple se la joue console », vous auriez une source autre que Joystick pour cette info ? La PlayStation est issue d'une collaboration ratée entre Sony et Nintendo, Apple n'a rien à voir la-dedans.


Salut ! Non, pas d'autre source que Joystick pour cette news étrange, c'est pour ça que je le précise en note. A mon avis, il s'agit d'une erreur de Joystick, mais je l'ai laissée pour montrer le genre de truc qu'on pouvait lire à l'époque.




> Hello,
> Je profite de ce message pour remercier l’equipe de canardpc pour son travail et la nouvelle dynamique que vous avez donné avec l’émission et les lives, c’est un plaisir à suivre.
> J’en viens à ma question/remarque :
> Half-Life est très peu abordé, tout au mieux évoqué ici et là dans ce hors-serie.
> Est-ce parce que vous le considérez comme un jeu des années 2000 ? Pourtant vous parlez de Thief et de Deus Ex.
> Ou bien vous allez lui consacrer un hs entier (je peux rêver)
> Ou alors c’esf un jeu surcôté et en vrai il est pas si bien ?
> C’est ma seule petite déception avec ce hs qui me donne envie de tester plein de jeux que j’avais loupé car trop jeune a l’époque.
> Merci


Alors en fait, il s'agit tout bêtement d'un oubli. Non pas qu'on ait oublié Half-Life, le jeu était bien intégré dans les premiers sommaires. Mais, je ne sais plus pourquoi, il y a eu un souci sur sa place dans la mag, il a été déplacé de rédacteur en rédacteur, et je me suis rendu compte à la fin du bouclage que le jeu était passé à l'as. C'était trop tard pour écrire l'article... Désolé.

----------


## Narm

Non Mais Half Life il aura le droit à un hors série complet pour ses 21 ans !  ::ninja:: 

Concernant ce numéro HS, je trouve qu'il a le cul entre deux chaises : si la partie news avec M. Atari m'a bien fait marrer, les interviews et focus intéressés, je trouve qu'il manque un truc essentiel dans chaque test. Là comment en 2019 je peux y jouer (de façon légale) : 
Steam ? GOG ? Est-ce que je fois écumer les vides-greniers et Amazon/Ebay pour chopper une version physique ? 
Est-ce que ça tourne nativement sur mon PC Windows 10 ? Est-ce qu'il faut faire des manips ou utiliser une VM / rétro-pc ?
Et avec quel patch / mods se lancer dessus ?

Je sais que la place doit être limitée mais je trouve que ça aurait été réelle  plus-value (d'ailleurs esquissée dans le tests de HOMM3 de mémoire).
Après je rejoins les critiques précédentes la décennie 90 a été tellement riche qu'il y a moyen de faire 3 volumes je suppose mais pour les fans de Star Wars sachez que Rogue Squadron vaut le coup et pour ceux qui veulent s'essayer aux fils interactifs, Blade Runner et X-Files avaient eu de bonnes notes  ::):

----------


## fletch2099

Pas encore finit mais dommage de ne pas préciser qu'heroes of might and magic était une repompe éhontée de king's bounty et aussi quelques gros oublis dans la petite page st/amiga. En plus des graphismes, le son était à des années lumières sur amiga, a base de samples sur 4 voies et sur st... issu du même chip sonore que sur amstrad cpc a base de bip bip. Le port midi du st à été oublié aussi qui fait que des années après des musiciens utilisaient encore la bécane pour gérer le son de leur synthé aussi.

Bon après c'est un peu normale que quelqu'un qui n'ai pas connu les machines à l'époque fasse ces oublis, ou quelqu'un comme Baalim, qui bien qu'il n'ai rien demandé ici, est tellement de mauvaise foi qu'il lui arrive de dire que le st était supérieur à l'amiga  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Pas encore finit mais dommage de ne pas préciser qu'heroes of might and magic était une repompe éhontée de king's bounty et aussi quelques gros oublis dans la petite page st/amiga. En plus des graphismes, le son était à des années lumières sur amiga, a base de samples sur 4 voies et sur st... issu du même chip sonore que sur amstrad cpc a base de bip bip. Le port midi du st à été oublié aussi qui fait que des années après des musiciens utilisaient encore la bécane pour gérer le son de leur synthé aussi.
> 
> Bon après c'est un peu normale que quelqu'un qui n'ai pas connu les machines à l'époque fasse ces oublis, ou quelqu'un comme Baalim, qui bien qu'il n'ai rien demandé ici, est tellement de mauvaise foi qu'il lui arrive de dire que le st était supérieur à l'amiga


Remake/Relecture, tu veux dire.
C'était déjà New world computing à la manœuvre.

----------


## vectra

Y'avait une interface Midi sur le ST.
Dommage que ça ne serve pas dans les jeux  ::ninja::

----------


## JPS

C'est ici qu'on refait la guéguerre ST/Amiga ?
Alors que bon, c’est le PC qui a gagné.  ::ninja::

----------


## DangerMo

> Y'avait une interface Midi sur le ST.
> Dommage que ça ne serve pas dans les jeux


Midi Maze ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Y'avait une interface Midi sur le ST.
> Dommage que ça ne serve pas dans les jeux


Certains jeux ST étaient compatibles Roland MT32 via la prise MIDI, comme Sid Meier's Pirates! (alors que ce n'est pas le cas sur la version PC) ou quelques jeux Sierra et Delphine Software (la version ST de 'Croisière pour un cadavre' rend d'ailleurs bien mieux sur MT-32 que la version PC qui est bugguée et à laquelle il manque donc quelques instruments).

----------


## vectra

C'était l'info que je cherchais!  ::lol:: 
Ca pourrait être vraiment dantesque avec un bon synthétiseur derrière (un de mes potes en avait un à l'époque).

Mais bon, de manière globale, le chip audio de l'Amiga a vraiment marqué son époque pour tous les jeux et surtout les démos.

----------


## sunisgone

Il faudrait presque un HS pour les jeux sortis en 98-99  :;):

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Il faudrait presque un HS pour les jeux sortis en 98-99


Tu dis ça parce que c'est ta période PC ? Perso je trouve qu'il y a déjà bien trop de jeux 96-99 cités par rapports aux jeux des années 90-95.

----------


## Wavan

J'ai trouvé ce HS spécial années 90s sympa, même si effectivement ça tourne surtout aux jeux de la fin de décennie en occultant pourtant le foisonnement très riche de la période 90-95.

----------


## canardgrincheux

tiens c'est marrant , j'étais entrain de fouiller un peu sur les années 90 pour tomber la dessus comme quoi.

Je me demandais si il existe des interfaces façon steam ou gog pour jouer au vieux jeux tournant sur dos avec dosbox , scumm ou autre , du genre les interfaces d'émulateurs par exemple.

----------


## gros_bidule

Rgoooo que oui, ça il y en a plein, et de bonne facture qui plus est  ::): 
Par exemple *Retroarch*. Comme tous ses concurrents, c'est une interface graphique sexy qui gère plein d'émulateurs. Et beaucoup tournent sur Windows, Linux, RaspberryPi... bref c'est le pied.

----------


## canardgrincheux

Je connais retroarch et co, je pensais plutôt à une interface pour oldies pc façon steam ou autre pas gog non plus ^^ , un truc ou tu poses tes jeux dosbox , ou abandonware et tu as une interface facile .
Il me semble que dans un vieux canard pc à l'époque du steamos ou emulation , d'une interface , et que tu pouvais booter même directement dessus même si c'était sous windows.

----------


## JeRe

Perso , même si effectivement des jeux ne sont pas dans la  liste , je trouve ce hors série bien chouette . J'ai retrouvé mes 20 ans le temps de la lecture. Merci les canards =)

 Sinon moi j'utilise romstation ( ils ont fait une V2 ). C'est assez clair , un peu comme steam , tu peux streamer , il y a des forums  pour tous les jeux. Et ça marche pour linux  :;):  et surtout y'a tout du PC , aux consoles ( y'a que les consoles nouvelle géneration qui ne sont pas représentées). La liste de jeux dispos est tout simplement enorme. ::wub::

----------


## JeRe

Sinon y'aura un spécial half life quand Valve sortira le 3  ::P:

----------


## Gynsu2000

ça fait 1 mois que je regarde chez différents buraliste sans trouver ce HS.
Sera-t-il un jour disponible à la vente sur le site?

----------


## vectra

> Tu dis ça parce que c'est ta période PC ? Perso je trouve qu'il y a déjà bien trop de jeux 96-99 cités par rapports aux jeux des années 90-95.


J'ai bien connu l'époque héroïque 89-94 des titres parus ou portés sur Amiga-ST, encore très influencés par les sorties et la culture console (après, ça a été violent comme décrue).
Et effectivement, le HS n'est pas très bien équilibré. Mais comme déjà dit, les 90's, c'est vraiment une décennie charnière et extrêmement dense pour le jeu vidéo: aucune chance de la traiter dignement en un seul numéro de ce format. 

Pour moi, il y a eu plusieurs ères différentes dans la décennie, et leur perception dépend beaucoup des plate-formes possédées...

----------


## Torin

Il n'y aurait pas moyen de l'avoir sur le site ou en démat? ?

----------


## iOwa

> Il n'y aurait pas moyen de l'avoir sur le site ou en démat? ?


Pareil j'ai pas réussi à le trouver ...

----------


## BuenS

Idem... J'ai fait un séjour à l'hosto durant l'été et dès ma sortie je me suis précipité chez mon libraire mais ils les avaient renvoyés pour laisser place aux nouveaux numéros. J'ai donc essayé par la suite de le commander sur le site. Or, les commandes n'étaient plus prises durant l'été... Du coup je reviens faire un tour sur le site pour la rentrée et je m'apperçois que si il figure bien dans la boutique, il n'est pas commandable...

Je suis vraiment dég pour le coup de n'avoir pas pu le choper...  :Emo:

----------


## SolidSnail

> Il n'y aurait pas moyen de l'avoir sur le site ou en démat? ?


Coucou, je me joins à cette demande  ::):

----------


## vectra

De temps en temps, je vois encore des HS 90's qui trainent sur Toulouse...

----------


## bou_th

Bonjour à tous, je remonte le sujet pour demander à mon tour une réédition !!! Trop dégoûté d'avoir raté ce numéro !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MoNg

Avec l'article d'Half Life  ::siffle::

----------

